# A pic of one of my better ashes and new ashtray!



## zoey

Also a very fine stick to the newly minted puffer fish!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

That's a sweet ashtray brother!


----------



## zoey

I can't even see the pic....LOL....the ashtray was $4!


----------



## Tgs679

Sweet pick up for that price.


----------



## zoey

nevermind chrome was being a punk


----------



## fuente~fuente

That's a steal at $4!


----------



## Pattywaggon

Awesome ashtray! :dude:


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Nice pick up on the ash tray brother! Haven't tried a MUWAT yet but looking forward to one some day.


----------



## JustinThyme

I have that same ashtray. Nice and heavy.


----------



## KawandaBlack

i love the ashtray!


----------



## mrgourmet

Nice ash and tray. Have you tried the KFC yet? I love it!


----------



## Ssirota8

Dope ashtray…I am looking forward to trying one of those MUWATs.


----------

